# Brody's Secret Santa Came! Lotsa pics!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy cow! Our Secret Santa totally spoiled us! I am overwhelmed and thrilled with everything we got! What a fabulous Santa and I don't know who you are yet! *THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU* from the bottom of my heart. We absolutely loved everything. Fantastic presents, loved it ALL! :hello1:

It started out with a box ......

"hey is this all for ME?!"









"Madison, lookit all dis stuffs! WOW!"









"Cat, get yer head out of there - that's MINE!"









"Lookit all these special kinds of balls! I can't believes it! Rubber balls and furry balls and balls that SQUEAK when I throws 'em! And even a pink pig! I LUVS pigs!"









"Sumthin smells very very yummy in here....."









"A bully stick! My favorite! And its got extra stuffs on it dats yummy!"









"Holdit rite there dad, I puts my foot on it too!"









"mama said a big loud YAY when she gots dis! And it has a matching lotion!"









"YOWZA! My most favorite kind of bed in the whole wide world! I LUVS IT!"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

"A place for my leashes!"









"Kissing salt and pepper shakers that looks like ME!"









"Dis bag came all da way from the UK, sent from DaisyDoo and it is all kinds of ostrich stuffs! Tendons and chewies, and cow ears, and yummies!! Wow!! I can't waits to try it!"









"A collar dat has my name on it! And a matching hoody!"









"I is a HAPPY boy!"









"Lookit all my stuffs! I is spoiled! THANK YOU SECRET SANTA!"









"dats all the pictures. I gots to go chew now."


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Lucky boy ..you got the great gifts!!.......


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW.... what a stash!! well done SS....... Brody looks like a very happy boy


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Awesome job SS!!! I LOVE everything in there! The collar looks so cute on him, he's so cute in his bed too! It's all too cute! Enjoy Brody! I know you are! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww brody I know who your Santa is!!!!!!!!!!! 

You got lovely gifts I love those little salt and pepper shakers how sweet ohhh you a lucky lucky boy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG - I have to add these pics too....

He has attached himself to the furry ball that came in his secret santa stash and he is obsessed with it! Take a look!

"I LUVS dis ball! It's furry!"









"I is hugging dis ball! I love it!"









"I luvs it sooooooo much! I likes to just stare at it!"


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahahaha Brody, you are too cute!!! 

If you go back through the last few pages of the teaser thread, you'll notice a box matching Brody's loot


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Hahahaha Brody, you are too cute!!!
> 
> If you go back through the last few pages of the teaser thread, you'll notice a box matching Brody's loot




I kind of know who also.......


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Our Secret Santa is KRISTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YAY! Kristi, you totally spoiled us and I am so grateful for all the thought and effort that went into everything you sent. I absolutely love it all. You couldn't have done better. Brody is in HOG HEAVEN right now and so am I. Thank you so so so much. 

HUGE hugs from us!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha glad he likes everything! I sent some of our favorite stuff around here, figuring Brody might like it too. Ours our OBSESSED with those furry balls, and Bryco LOVES the tweety balls that are technically a cat toy.  Merry Christmas Mr. Brody 

You didn't mention anything you wanted so I kind of just guessed, but I don't really know anyone that smells peppermint around the holidays and goes "yuck"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Haha glad he likes everything! I sent some of our favorite stuff around here, figuring Brody might like it too. Ours our OBSESSED with those furry balls, and Bryco LOVES the tweety balls that are technically a cat toy.  Merry Christmas Mr. Brody
> 
> You didn't mention anything you wanted so I kind of just guessed, but I don't really know anyone that smells peppermint around the holidays and goes "yuck"


Everything was PERFECT!!! And peppermint is one of my absolute favorites. You couldn't have done any better. I love it all. You made our day, that's for sure!!! Brody doesn't know what to eat or play with first and that collar - OMG - PERFECT! :hello1: He doesn't want to share with the cats but they are trying to play with those furry and squeaky balls too and he keeps taking them back. HA!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Btw I picked that snuggle bed and had ordered it for him before you talked to Heather and I kept telling her to not sell you one!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awesome gifts! Kristi you TOTALLY spoiled Brody  Those fuzzy balls have always been Zoey's favorite toy, she just loves them. Ziva likes to make them squeek. The cats keep stealing them.

I have to say, it was so fun to see that Kristi had ordered the EXACT pattern that Tracy wanted to order for Brody, how cool is that? Kristi had ordered it before Tracy wanted to order one for Brody


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Btw I picked that snuggle bed and had ordered it for him before you talked to Heather and I kept telling her to not sell you one!


I know!!! When Heather said she could get them, I PM'd her and told her to get us the EXACT ONE that you ordered for him, can you believe it?! How funny!



cprcheetah said:


> Awesome gifts! Kristi you TOTALLY spoiled Brody  Those fuzzy balls have always been Zoey's favorite toy, she just loves them. Ziva likes to make them squeek. The cats keep stealing them.
> 
> I have to say, it was so fun to see that Kristi had ordered the EXACT pattern that Tracy wanted to order for Brody, how cool is that? Kristi had ordered it before Tracy wanted to order one for Brody


I know!! I can't believe that! Kristi did awesome. We couldn't be happier. I can't believe how much he loves those furry balls.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh wow Brody, you got some great SS pressies  , i love your new leopard snuggle bed and Love that Collar, all nice things!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Gifts SS. Brody you made out like a little bandit.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome Gifts!! lucky BOY!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Lucky little Brody! And Tracy! Fab gifts Kristi, great job! Brody looks thrilled, especially with all those great additions to his ball collection! Im thinkin I may need to get some of those furry ones for my guys. I can see why Kristi was so anxious to send out her gifts! Wow! That little collar looks so great on him too, handsome little man


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

wow awsome gifts well done ss ....I love the pic of brody staring at the furry ball


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow what an amazing SS package! Kristi is so generous and picks out the greatest things! I love everything! The collar is awesome and that snuggle sack is fantastic! Brody is a very very lucky boy!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent gifts and such cute pics of the wee guy enjoying them!!!. lol
His face is precious at the end looking up for his Bully stick, bless him.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brody looks thrilled with that carob bullystick!  Everything he got is just prefect for him. Kristi you did a great job!
Tracy he really looks happy in the pictures! You can tell he loves everything. I love everything! Lol! Especially his collar, hoodie, and bed! 
What a lucky little boy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow! brody is sooooo luckY! love everythin, crazy! great job kristi santa


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I know who it is!

Spoiled rotten! Brody musta been a goooood boy!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice SS! Brody was a good boy He got so many cute things!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome bunch of goodies for my Son-In-Law. He deserves every bit of it, too.  He is such a precious Angel! I love all of the pics! He doesn't do anything that isn't cute, though. :love7: He's one, super, fantastic little boy! Happy to see him enjoying all his fabulous gifts! Jade says, “Honey, I gonna come getz in dat snuggy sacks wit you.” Kissy kissy my sexy Man.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

TLI said:


> Awesome bunch of goodies for my Son-In-Law. He deserves every bit of it, too.  He is such a precious Angel! I love all of the pics! He doesn't do anything that isn't cute, though. :love7: He's one, super, fantastic little boy! Happy to see him enjoying all his fabulous gifts! Jade says, “Honey, I gonna come getz in dat snuggy sacks wit you.” Kissy kissy my sexy Man.


T you tell Jadey to keep it G rated in there!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Amandarose531 said:


> T you tell Jadey to keep it G rated in there!


I keep telling her, but she is determined they are gonna make babies! :lol: :wink: (Only jokin' of course, lol) She can be a frisky little thang! :hello1:


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome SS gifts!! You were definately spoiled! Goose also loves tiny rabbit fur balls, are those what the TigerDreamz balls are made of? 

Nice to see such a good boy, and a great Mom get such amazing gifts.  Good job, Kristi!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awww what a nice bunch of goodies!! Kristi is a professional shopper i think.  
I love the pics, so cute! Especially the one staring at the ball. I've never seen those furry balls b4. I am gonna have to get one.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Those furry balls look like that came straight from the Star Trek show :THE TROUBLE WITH TRIBBLES"









LOL


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my lucky Brody...Santa Paws really thought you were extra nice. Good Job Santa. I love the snuggle sack and the hoodie and collar are fantastic.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Wow, Brody was completely spoiled!!! Which special girl was his Secret Santa, Laurel or Oakley?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh Brody got so spoilt  , what a lucky boy , Kristi you did an awesome job


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

great stuff, lucky brody


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what a great SS you are Kristi 
And Brodi you are one lucky boy!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Brody, you are one lucky pup! Awesome gifts for an awesome boy!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow...what alot of nice gifts for a handsome boy!! Glad to see he is enjoying it all!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome ss you had! Brody is handsome as always! love the collar and the pics of him playing with the little fur ball


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

woo hoo ss kristi! Merry Xmas Brody n Tracy and kristi too!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

You hit the jackpot Brody!!! Very nice gifts and you can't go wrong with sending Brody all kinds of balls!!! Brody is such a handsome guy!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow... Brody scored big time. Love the pic with the kitty's head in the box lol!!! 

Lori


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Haha, Nice!

Do we all have to do this secret santa stuff?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TheJewelKitten said:


> Haha, Nice!
> 
> Do we all have to do this secret santa stuff?


No, it's not mandatory or anything. Brandi/appleblossom runs it and you sign up if you want to take part.  (And you have to be an active member with at least 500 posts.)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoa nelly! Jackpot Brody!! What a great ss you had this year. What a lucky boy!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

what a great bunch of gifts x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Im completely jealous!! 

FAB gifts, love the snuggle sack and the balls xx


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Really nice gifts I love them all


----------

